# Nach CPU-Kuehler-Einbau startet der PC nicht mehr



## zweilinkehaende (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor kurzem den Prolimatech Genesis CPU-Kuehler gekauft und montiert.
Nachdem ich das Mainboard wieder eingebait hatte und testen wollte, wie der Kuehler sich schlaegt, startet jetzt der PC nicht mehr. Ich komme nicht mal bis zum BIOS. 
Er gibt mir als Fehler einen Hardwarefehler: Boot-Device-Error aus.
Ich hab alles so eingebaut wie es vorher war, aber vielleicht habe ich die sata kabel vertauscht. Ich hab noch nicht alle Kombinationem ausprobiert, aber wenn es daran liegen wuerde wuerde ich doch ins BIOS kommen, oder?
Vielen dank im Vorraus.
mfG
zweilinkehaende


----------



## lenne0815 (11. Juni 2012)

zweilinkehaende schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir vor kurzem den Prolimatech Genesis CPU-Kuehler gekauft und montiert.
> Nachdem ich das Mainboard wieder eingebait hatte und testen wollte, wie der Kuehler sich schlaegt, startet jetzt der PC nicht mehr. Ich komme nicht mal bis zum BIOS.
> Er gibt mir als Fehler einen Hardwarefehler: Boot-Device-Error aus.
> ...


 
Wo liesst du denn den fehler aus wenner nicht ins bios kommt ? haste die bios pieptoene nachgeschlagen ?
Nen boot device error wird normalerweise erst nach dem bios post geworfen und is evtl auch mit einer bios einstellung zu beheben.


----------



## butzler (11. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht ist der Anpressdruck zu hoch. Lockere die Kühler-Schrauben mal ein bischen und versuchs dann nochmal. Hatte ich mal mit der Kombi Asus Maximus III Formula und der H 70.
Viel Glück.

mad


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Juni 2012)

Boot Device Error kommt normalerweise erst nach dem BIOS Screen wenn er aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht booten kann. 
Gibt er irgendwelche piptöne aus?
Was passiert wenn du alles, was du nicht brauchst absteckst?


----------



## zweilinkehaende (11. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, hatte wohl vorher das Dvi-Kabel falsch angesteckt.
Er sagt in so einem Vorbildschirm:
CPU-Fan Error!
Kann das ne sicherheitsfunktions sein?
Ich hab die Luefter fuer die CPU nicht ueber die CPU-Fan-Buchse (4-Pin), sondern ueber PWM angeschlossen.
Wie kann ich das beheben?
Die CPU-Temperatur liegt jetzt im Bios bei ca. 40C, ist das normal?
Mein Mainboard ist ein P8Z68-V PRO von ASUS.
Danke fuer die schnellen antworten und sorry wegen meiner Rechtschreibung, ich muss ueber mein Handy schreiben.

Er fiept einmal (macht er immer) dann einmal lang, viermal kurz(laut Anleitung ein »Hardware component failure«, wobei die Diagnose LED fuer »Boot Device« laeuchtet.
Auf dem Bildschirm wird der CPU-Fan Fehler(s. o.) Angezeigt.
Die Schrauben hab ich schon mal gelockert, aber ich hatte sie eh nicht so fest und sonst wuerde ja auch die CPU-Diagnose-LED laeuchten, oder?
Im moment sind nur Tastatur und Maus(UEFI) dran.
Ohne Maus gibts den gleichen Fehler.



Es scheint wirklich eine sicherheitssperre zu sein!
Ich hab einfach mal den boxed-Cpu-Luefter zusaetslich amgeschlossen und er bootet normal.

Kann man diese Sperre ausschalten?
Es waere jetzt nicht so schrecklich den zusaetslich laufeb zu lassen, aber nen wenig nervig waers schon.


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Juni 2012)

Ja, das ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion. Steck den CPU Lüfter an den Anschluss dafür. Dann sollte er wieder funktionieren. Im BIOS kannst du diese Warnung wahrscheinlich irgendwo deaktivieren.

Ich finde ohne Last sind 40C schon etwas hoch, sind aber noch lange kein Problem und bestimmt kein Grund nicht zu Booten.


----------



## Deimos (11. Juni 2012)

Es sollte im Bios eine Option geben, nennt sich "CPU fan warning" oder sowas in der Art.

Bei mir ist es so, dass man die Option hat, den Fehler ohne Bestätigung einfach anzeigen zu lassen oder dass man F1 drücken muss, um fortzufahren. Kannst du aber grundsätzlich getrost ignorieren (sofern du sicher einen CPU-Kühler angeschlossen hast )


----------



## FKY2000 (11. Juni 2012)

zweilinkehaende schrieb:


> Stimmt, hatte wohl vorher das Dvi-Kabel falsch angesteckt.
> Er sagt in so einem Vorbildschirm:
> CPU-Fan Error!
> Kann das ne sicherheitsfunktions sein?
> ...


 
4 Pin ist übrigens PWM 

40°C abhängig v. der Umgebungstemperatur, der Lüfterdrehzahl und der CPU Spannung kann in Ordnung sein. Nicht besorgniserregend jedenfalls.

Und die Schutzvorrichtung, das der Systemboot durch fehlenden Lüfteranschluss am CPU-Fan-PWM geblockt wird, lässt sich wie schon gesagt im Bios deaktivieren...je nach Bios "CPU FAN Error" oder "CPU FAN Warning" auf disabled bzw. deaktiviert stellen. Zack bootet er


----------



## stevie4one (11. Juni 2012)

Wieso schließt du den Lüfter nicht an den CPU Fan Anschluss deines Mainboards an? Der dürfte doch auch 4 Pins haben und PWM unterstützen.

Wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben, kommt die Warnung gerade weil kein Lüfter an diesem Anschluss hängt. Die Warnung kann im BIOS abgestellt werden. Wobei du dann nicht in den Genuss der Lüftersteuerung und dieses Sicherheitsfeatures kommst.

Und 40° im BIOS ist absolut betrachtet kein Spitzenwert, aber noch Normal. Hängt ja auch von den restlichen Komponenten und dem Kühlkonzept ab. Welcher Lüfter ist den auf dem Kühler montiert und mit welcher Geschwindigkeit dreht dieser?


----------



## shannes (11. Juni 2012)

Hab auch auf meinem Asus-Board den CPU-Lüfter nicht an "CPU-FAN" angeschlossen. Wie schon erwähnt, kannst du die Überprüfung im BIOS/UEFI abschalten. Bisschen suchen, dann findest du das.

Macht deine CPU-Fan-Buchse(4-pin) kein PWM? Dafür sind doch die 4-pins da, oder?


mist, da waren welche schneller .....


----------

